# CAN I FEED MY RB's CHICKEN AND HAM AND that stuff



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

CAN I FEED MY RB's CHICKEN AND HAM AND that stuff


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

HellSpawn said:


> CAN I FEED MY RB's CHICKEN AND HAM AND that stuff


 Yes, but it can't be marinated!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can feed them pretty much any natural meat.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I like to through in a drumstick every once in a while and watch them eat it to the bone


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine love raw chicken. Only do it as a treat now and then.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Raw chicken or turkey is fine, as long as you use lean parts like chicken breast, and as long as you feed it as a treat only, no more than once or twice per month.

Marinated or seasoned chicken is a big no-no (it'll kill your fish in no-time!), and I would stay away from ham as well - it contains too much fat, usually contains chemical additives and spices, and it doesn't really match the natural diet of piranha's either...


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

a drumstick...mmm....k.......


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i feed raw chicken once in a while, chicken hearts once in a while


----------

